# Quick TV setup guide needed



## MajorEyeswater (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone know where I can download the quick setup guide for an Obserview SV-10.21-F flip-down TV as fitted to a 2007 Cheyenne 630 please?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know if this will help or you could 'phone Sargents >>instructions<<<


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it must be me today i think.but the above two has had me in stitches. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> it must be me today i think.but the above two has had me in stitches. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Go on tell us


----------



## MajorEyeswater (Jan 6, 2012)

It's TV setup info which i'm after, and the above link appears to be related to a reversing camera.

My brother in law is currently wintering in Spain and the TV they usually take with them has given up the ghost. 

He wants to start using the kit fitted in the M/H but has never used it before and can't find any instructions. 

Ideally I'd like to find a manufacturer's website for the Obserview unit so I can download some instructions for him.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

If you go onto the Auto Trail Owners Club web site its there, you can print it off.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done broom.that gets me off the hook, now that the problem is solved i can explain to richardjames my predicament.
it involves the majoreyewatering getting an answer from a sargent, just a play on words really. I'm just a buffoon today. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> well done broom.that gets me off the hook, now that the problem is solved i can explain to richardjames my predicament.
> it involves the majoreyewatering getting an answer from a sargent, just a play on words really. I'm just a buffoon today. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


You devil :twisted: :twisted:


----------

